# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد بودن و ثبت نام کنکور ۹۶

## ammir

سلام دوستان 
من دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کردم اما مرخصی گرفتم نیازی به انصراف برای شرکت در کنکور ۹۶ نیست ؟ 
موقع ثبت نام من فقط زدم فارغ التحصیل هستم چون اون موقع هنوز دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام نکرده بودم الان لازمه برم ویرایشش کنم یا نکنمم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟ 
ممنون

----------


## m a h s a

نه نیازی به انصراف نیست
ویرایش هم نمیخواد مشکلی نیست

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

برای شرکت در کنکور دانشگاه آزاد یا پردیس های بین الملل  باید تیک غیراتنفاعی رو بزنیم یا همون ثبت نام کنکور کافیه ؟

----------


## _Fateme_

همون ثبت نام کنکور کافیه 
غیرانتفاعی که قضیش جداس ربطی به پردیس و آزاد نداره


> برای شرکت در کنکور دانشگاه آزاد یا پردیس های بین الملل  باید تیک غیراتنفاعی رو بزنیم یا همون ثبت نام کنکور کافیه ؟

----------


## _Fateme_

نه نیازی به انصراف نیست فقط فک کنم موقع قبولی واعلام نتایج باید از آزاد انصراف بدین


> سلام دوستان 
> من دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کردم اما مرخصی گرفتم نیازی به انصراف برای شرکت در کنکور ۹۶ نیست ؟ 
> موقع ثبت نام من فقط زدم فارغ التحصیل هستم چون اون موقع هنوز دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام نکرده بودم الان لازمه برم ویرایشش کنم یا نکنمم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟ 
> ممنون

----------

